# LETS GO FAST! NEW TO NISSANS, need advice on best method to go FAST.



## dc2blue (Jul 30, 2004)

I lied, im not new to nissans, but Im new to making them go fast. Ive had a 84 sentra e as my first car (passed on by my dad) that has 230k miles on it. 
That was near 7 years ago.

Since then, Ive built and driven 3 pritty fast hondas. Fastest being an all motor carbed 92 civc with a 1/4 mile time of 13.9. I am selling my current car, a 95 integra GSR and plan on just driving my newest hand me down a 95 nissan maxima.

The car as a freakin 270k miles on it. It still runs strong but not as strong as I remember it (nothing a good rebuilding woulnd fix.) No major problems... ever... and its been family seviced from day one (thats right, never taken to the dealer).

Since the engines are so cheap I plan on dropping in a rebuilt motor that has under 40k, but while the motors out i figure might as well build up a engine that i would love rather than just be satisfied.

I will have about $6k

ARE THERE ANY OTHER MOTORS THAT FIT THAT MIGHT BE BETTER PLATFORMS?

IS THE BEST THING TODO TURBO CHARGING THE CAR?

I figure I can turbo the car with this current engine and while waiting for it to blow build up the rebuilt engine.

The Maxima a fast stock car for its day, numbers are the same as my Acura, but fells much more solid because of the V6. Yet it seems like a platform that doesnt have much options. I am even up for exploration, but no crazy (and stupid) RWD conversion.

Is there lower compression blocks that fit with larger displacment? Or internals that cross over?

ANY SUGGESTIONS would be much appreciated.

Labor will cost nothing so its not an issue as I have full access to my uncle's shop.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

Well lucky you with a hand down car and a whole lot of cash.

I dont know too much about sentra ( but will, plan to do work on my sisters B14 ), I would put a low milage engine in it as well, slap a turbo on it, run about 8 pounds of boost, get a LSD in that tranny.

is it auto or manual?

and then do the whole exhaust headers back, so you'll have good flow.

just a suggestion


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Any other motors? You might as well go with a VQ30de-K...the same engine as the 4th gen but in a '00-01 Maxima. The intake design is different and supplies an extra ~20hp or so. While you're at it, get an '01 Anni. Edition tranny out of a Maxima...it has LSD.

All this would cost under $1k. You might need to swap in an '00-01 ecu as well but it would be worth it.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

MDeezy said:


> Well lucky you with a hand down car and a whole lot of cash.
> 
> I dont know too much about sentra ( but will, plan to do work on my sisters B14 ), I would put a low milage engine in it as well, slap a turbo on it, run about 8 pounds of boost, get a LSD in that tranny.
> 
> ...


fuck it - why stop @ 8 lbs.... hehe spiked to 14 when i set it for 11 last night :fluffy: 

spinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice!!

Well run as much boost as the it can take without having to modify the internals, unless you want to, then you can up the boost even more.

I was thinking about the Max and how much it can run before you will need to mod internals, (I think its around 10PSI)


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

I know guys that run 14 lbs on the stock motor - just gotta make sure ya got enough of the supporting mods.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

ACtually I wonder if 6K will be enought, I've seen turbo kits for a max at around 2.5K - 4K, then once you get the motor that maybe another 1-2k, not sure if you have everything else you need for a good turbo setup (downpiping, intake, etc) or maybe it just depends of where u get your parts from.

ebay has a turbo kit for 2.6K, was shocked to see it on there.


----------

